# Halloween Ratings Massacre



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

So I made good money last night with over $300 net. I'm 4.9 overall yet I see quite hilariously that my one day rating is now 4.56. That's deactivation level! Have I suddenly become a dangerous, route-bewildered, unprofessional, surly, smelly, non-English-speaking, other business promoting, no water, gum or charger-offering, tip demanding PAX's worst nightmare? Or could it be that the PAX are rating surge, do you think?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lord Summerisle said:


> So I made good money last night with over $300 net. I'm 4.9 overall yet I see quite hilariously that my one day rating is now 4.56. That's deactivation level! Have I suddenly become a dangerous, route-bewildered, unprofessional, surly, smelly, non-English-speaking, other business promoting, no water, gum or charger-offering, tip demanding PAX's worst nightmare? Or could it be that the PAX are rating surge, do you think?


Mine is 4.5 for 1 day. And I didn't take any truly outrageous trips. I actually made less than I would have any Saturday night before about April.

The pax are so spoiled by low fares/no surge that now they rate even worse on the rare occasions it happens.


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

I dropped from a 4.9 last week to a 4.74 after the last two nights. Seemed like it was nothing but stuck up entitled drunk girls and bros. I'm glad to be getting out this week. The rating system sucks.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

I suspect Uber manipulates the ratings to get us to drive more. I suspect they lower your rating when you one star a pax. I suspect they hate veteran drivers. They prefer to hire hordes of gullible newbies who chase down every ping, try to find that one pax in the middle of a stadium, give out freebies galore, five star everyone, never ACRO and obsess over ratings instead of their sh**ty pay. I suspect Uber would like to get rid of me. Just because you're paranoid, etc...


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I suspect Uber manipulates the ratings to get us to drive more. I suspect they lower your rating when you one star a pax. I suspect they hate veteran drivers. They prefer to hire hordes of gullible newbies who chase down every ping, try to find that one pax in the middle of a stadium, give out freebies galore, five star everyone, never ACRO and obsess over ratings instead of their sh**ty pay. I suspect Uber would like to get rid of me. Just because you're paranoid, etc...


I've wondered the same thing, Lord Summerisle.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Drunks tend to rate poorly. There are numerous drunks out on Samhein.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Lord Summerisle said:


> So I made good money last night with over $300 net. I'm 4.9 overall yet I see quite hilariously that my one day rating is now 4.56. That's deactivation level! Have I suddenly become a dangerous, route-bewildered, unprofessional, surly, smelly, non-English-speaking, other business promoting, no water, gum or charger-offering, tip demanding PAX's worst nightmare? Or could it be that the PAX are rating surge, do you think?


Everything else but the surge.
Are you kidding me?
Uber says drunks rate better.
Especially after midnight and when surging.
Who do I believe now? You ? Or a soon to be $70b company officials?

/sarc


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

I got a one day 4.6 rating after 10 trips that I felt nice. and my earning is less than last week though. Halloween in Portland does not make sense to me(heavy rains through put the day)
some pax just suck since they really do not know why they choose uber over the cabs (cheaper, faster, safer), meanwhile they wanna fire us with low ratings.


----------



## Dan Mac (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello All - we notice the affects of a low rating immediately, however it takes weeks of 5 star ratings to recover. One bad rating and our overall score drops. This guy does a great job explaining how ratings are calculated: 




I'm generous with my pax ratings, rarely rating below a 5. However, I'm starting to rate pax like they would rate me and I no longer pick up passengers with less than a 4.6 rating. When it comes to X these passengers expect "white glove" service for their rude $4 fare. Not worth my time. Uber Select pax are much better, but demand is way down MOM and only getting worse and I live / work in a very active community of Los Angeles.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Surprisingly, my rating is at 5 for the past 7 days.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Surges and drunks are the two most devastating to ratings. Overcharged pax take out their charges on you, especially after dealing with Ubers hideous CS staff.
Drunks are stupid, self explanatory when it comes to ratings.

I generally avoided surges, never ever picked up drunks.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I completely agree and believe our rating is determined on how we rate our pax. I handed out a 1* two weeks ago and my rating fell through the floor.

I handed out a 3* yesterday to this couple that refused to enter the destination and all she said was..."just go downtown". As we were approaching downtown, I started asking them where we needed to turn and she said..."we'll see when we get there".
Thought about giving a 1* but settled for 3*. My rating yesterday dropped unusually lower than normal. This tells me, Uber penalizes drivers for pax's low ratings from us and this isn't something that I just realized, this has been on my radar for a few months. My overall rating hovers around 4.82-4.84 but it's the 1day and 7day ratings that lead me to believe Ubers behind the manipulations.


----------



## Smathis1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't really think uber manipulates our ratings when we give a pax a bad rating. since we have to give the rating when the trip ends I thing the pax are smart enough to realize that we rated them low when they see their rating drop and then they retaliate with a bad rating for us. uber should wait a day to update a pax rating to keep it more anonymous for the drivers


----------

